# BenQ XL2420T oder  BenQ XL2410T oder doch was anderes?



## joel3214 (7. Dezember 2011)

Hey
Will nun auch mal von meinem 19" LG Monitor umsteigen.
Denke da an 24" 1080p 16zu9 120hz noglosy.
Zurzeit habe ich noch ne GTX260 wird aber ca. kurz vor neujahr gegen eine gebrauchte gtx570 getauscht oder auch ne neue je nachdem wie der Preis liegt.
Wird 90% zum spielen verwendet also ein TN Pannel 
Extras wie usb Anschlüsse odeer Webcam brauche ich nicht.
Sollte aber schon was sehr feines sein mag nicht in ein paar Jahren schon wieder einen neuen hohlen weil ich hir gespart habe 
Sprich die knapp 400€ für denn XL2420T sind drinne aber mehr nicht.
Jetzt Frage ich mich lohnt sich der XL2420T gegenüber dem XL2410T?
Da ich 3D wohl nicht nutzen werde ist die hellere Beleuchtung nicht wichtig.
Oder könnt ihr mir noch andere Monitore empfehlen die ein Super Bild haben im TN Bereich und auch sonnst keine Schlieren usw. haben?

Mfg
*
*


----------



## B3RG1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Also laut der aktuellen PCGH ist der BenQ XL2420T nicht schlecht, Referenz bleibt aber wahrscheinlich der Vorgänger XL2410T, aufgrund der besseren Helligkeitsverteilung (20% beim XL2420T, 10% beim XL2410T).
Außerdem klagen viele Nutzer hier im Forum von Mängeln in Form von schief eingebauten Panels oder Pixelfehlern beim XL2420T.
Wenn du dich zwischen den beiden entscheiden musst, würde ich den Vorgänger, also den XL2410T empfehlen.
Außerdem getestet wurde der Viewsonic V3D245, ebenfalls 120Hz, gleiche Preisklasse, Helligkeitsverteilung bei 15%, alo der is leicht besser als der XL2420T.


----------



## joel3214 (7. Dezember 2011)

PCGH wird morgen geholt 
Zum Viewsonic V3D245 wenns denn ohne 3D Brille geben würde wer er interesant mag aber nicht für was zahlen was ich vielleicht 3 -4 mal nutzen werde.
Hat der XL2410T sonnst noch Nachteile gegen denn neuen?
Denke mal der bessere Kontrast vom nuen wird nicht so aufallen oder?


----------



## ACDSee (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich lese diesen Beitrag gerade am XL2410T. Der Monitor ist toll, nur das Menü ist verdammt umständlich.
Der XL2420T 


ist etwas größer (2cm); dadurch etwas größerer Pixelabstand
hat keinen D-Sub Anschluss mehr (falls du einen älteren Laptop anschließen willst)
hat anstatt Lautsprechern einen USB-Hub, was sinnvoller ist
hat eine schlechtere Helligkeitsverteilung
als der XL2410T. Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, ist die 3D-Fähigkeit. Ist 3D-Vision-2 auch mit dem XL2410T möglich oder nur mit dem XL2420T?


----------



## joel3214 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ansonsten gibt es also nichts was ran kommt  
Da wird es dann wohl der XL2410T 
Dachte das wird so schwer wie bei meinem T da gibt immer so viele die gut sind xD


----------



## Holdi (7. Dezember 2011)

Momentan starre ich auch noch auf einen alten Samsung SyncMaster 930BF, allerdings stelle ich mir schon lang dieselbe Frage wie der Threadersteller.

Habe mir heute voller Vorfreude die aktuelle PC Games Hardware gekauft, der erste Satz den ich gelesen hatte war dann folgender:


> BenQ XL2420T: Der Nachfolger des Referenzmodells XL2410T enttäuscht ein wenig.


Da war dann schon wieder die Laune im Keller... Eine gefühlte Ewigkeit auf einen Test dieses Monitors gewartet und dann sowas.
Alternativ wäre da noch der Asus VG236 H(E) , wenn da nicht das spiegelnde Display wäre.

PRAD.de ist auch schon seit Mitte November am Testen des XL2420T, mal sehen was da letztendlich herauskommt.



ACDSee schrieb:


> Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, ist die 3D-Fähigkeit.  Ist 3D-Vision-2 auch mit dem XL2410T möglich oder nur mit dem  XL2420T?


 Die Unterschiede bzw. Neuerungen von 3D Vision 2 sind folgende:


Lightboost Technologie
größere & bequemere Brille
27" Monitore
 Der XL2420T unterstützt die neue Lightboost Technologie, der XL2410T nicht.
Ein 3D Vision 2 Kit ist auch in Verbindung mit einem 3D Vision 1 Monitor möglich, hier fehlt dann eben nur Lightboost.


----------



## hamburgcity (7. Dezember 2011)

Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt mir den Testbericht zu besorgen. Das der 2420 enttäuscht wundert mich nicht. Da der 2410 ein super Gerät waren die Erwartungen am 2420 hoch! Das er wirklich hell ist kann ich bestätigen. Probleme damit oder Probleme mit der Helligkeit konnte ich jedoch nicht feststellen.


----------



## B3RG1 (7. Dezember 2011)

hamburgcity schrieb:


> Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gehabt mir den Testbericht zu besorgen. Das der 2420 enttäuscht wundert mich nicht. Da der 2410 ein super Gerät waren die Erwartungen am 2420 hoch! Das er wirklich hell ist kann ich bestätigen. Probleme damit oder Probleme mit der Helligkeit konnte ich jedoch nicht feststellen.


 Stimmt, der XL2410T hat die Messlatte doch ganz schön hoch gehängt.


----------



## Holdi (8. Dezember 2011)

B3RG1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, der XL2410T hat die Messlatte doch ganz schön hoch gehängt.


 
Nunja, auch der XL2410T hat Schwächen und ist laut Tests ebenfalls nur im Mittelfeld angesiedelt...
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2410T Teil 17
Übersicht 3D-Monitore Kaufberatung - ComputerBase Forum
BenQ XL2410T Review - Watch CNET's Video Review

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es eben leider noch nicht


----------



## joel3214 (11. Dezember 2011)

Was meint ihr kann man sich denn xl2410t jetzt hohlen oder wird der im Preis nach weinachten noch gut fallen?
20€ weren in dem fall nicht so schlimm


----------



## ralle_h (11. Dezember 2011)

Holdi schrieb:


> Nunja, auch der XL2410T hat Schwächen und ist laut Tests ebenfalls nur im Mittelfeld angesiedelt...
> PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2410T Teil 17
> Übersicht 3D-Monitore Kaufberatung - ComputerBase Forum
> BenQ XL2410T Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
> ...



Mersi für die Links.

Hatte eigentlich beim XL2420T auf eben diese Wollmilchsau gehofft.

Wird wohl ne harte Entscheidung zwischen dem XL2410T und dem ASUS VG236HE (glossy suckt im Sommer derbe :/).

Oder einfach noch die Zeit absitzen mit meinem 2233RZ?


----------



## SwissBullet (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe seit ca 4 Wochen den XL2410T und bin ganz zufrieden damit.
Ich habe ihn allerdings nicht wegen dem 3D gekauft (für mich ein netter Nebeneffekt) sondern wegen der Ergonomie und 120 Hz und den hervorragender Downsampling Qualitäten!
Ich denke aber auch,dass es den Perfekten Monitor gar nicht gibt und zweitens,nur weil etwas neuer ist,nicht immer auch automatisch besser ist,für einem selber!


Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle_h (11. Dezember 2011)

Laut SWEClockers (Google Übersetzer)

kommen ja nächstes Jahr wohl IPS Panels mit 120hz 

Ich glaub ich sitz das aus, für so nen Panel zahl ich dann auch gern nen Tausi


----------



## SwissBullet (11. Dezember 2011)

Es kommen immer wider Produkte auf den Markt wo besser sind,kannst natürlich auch warten.
Oder halt kaufen was zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt sehr gut ist.
Ein überstürtzen Kauf ist ein schlechter Kauf!
Ich habe auch Recherchiert,mich umgeschaut und dann zugeschlagen 
Wenn ich mir aber unschlüssig gewesen wäre,hätte ich auch noch gewartet.
Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holdi (12. Dezember 2011)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Mersi für die Links.
> 
> Hatte eigentlich beim XL2420T auf eben diese Wollmilchsau gehofft.
> 
> ...


 
Also meine 19" 4:3 Möhre muss auf jedenfall weg 

Die Frage ist, ob sich die ca. 100€ der BenQs wirklich rentieren...

Prad.de testet ja auch einen XL2420T, die könnten solangsam aber echt mal hinne machen


> 13.11.2011, 17:24 Uhrhttp://www.prad.de/images/layout/clear.gifMonitor: BenQ XL2420T  (Teststatus: Im Test)


----------



## joel3214 (12. Dezember 2011)

Habe grade paar Samsung lcd's mit 120hz gesehen wie sieht es denn dennen aus? Grade auch da sie ja doch um einiges günztiger sind.


----------



## Holdi (12. Dezember 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Habe grade paar Samsung lcd's mit 120hz gesehen wie sieht es denn dennen aus? Grade auch da sie ja doch um einiges günztiger sind.


 
Schau dir den Link hier nochmal an, ich will jetzt keine Fremdwerbung machen, aber das ist meiner Meinung nach ne super Zusammenfassung 
Übersicht 3D-Monitore Kaufberatung - ComputerBase Forum

Der Samsung 2233rz ist schon ziemlich in die Jahre gekommen, 22" und 1680x1050...
Welche hattest du denn im Auge?


----------



## joel3214 (13. Dezember 2011)

BenQ XL2410T im Test bei GameStar.de
Jetzt wo ich das lese mache ich mir wieder Gedanken 3d ist mir ja nicht wichtig aber die FArben sollten eigentlich nicht Blass sein 
Jetzt fragt man sich aber ob das wirklich so aufehlt weil 350€ für ein TN Modell ausgeben der dann JA eigentlich schon Technisch bedingt nicht die Top Farben hat auch noch gegen andere TN Pannel Modelle schlecht aussieht?.
Was sagt ihr zu denen über dem Benq?
Hardware-Datenbank
eizo foris fx2431  mal weggelassen


----------



## Holdi (13. Dezember 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> BenQ XL2410T im Test bei GameStar.de
> Jetzt wo ich das lese mache ich mir wieder Gedanken 3d ist mir ja nicht wichtig aber die FArben sollten eigentlich nicht Blass sein
> Jetzt fragt man sich aber ob das wirklich so aufehlt weil 350€ für ein TN Modell ausgeben der dann JA eigentlich schon Technisch bedingt nicht die Top Farben hat auch noch gegen andere TN Pannel Modelle schlecht aussieht?.
> Was sagt ihr zu denen über dem Benq?
> ...


 
Den Asus VG236HE hab ich mir gestern bestellt, morgen sollte er da sein, dann kann ich mal was zu schreiben.
Der LG hat auch ziemlich gut abgeschnitten und kostete damals zu Spitzenzeiten schlappe 160€ (http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?phist=532096&age=9999http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?phist=532096&age=9999)
Allerdings wird dieser nicht mehr produziert und die letzten verfügbaren Restposten kosten stolze 250€...


----------



## ralle_h (13. Dezember 2011)

Jop, ich auch.

Hat nen solides P/L und scheint ganz gut zu sein. Mal schauen ob die Glossy Oberfläche nervt bzw. wie er sonst so ist, vllt. werd ich ja direkt beim ersten Kauf glücklich


----------



## SwissBullet (13. Dezember 2011)

Was noch zu Erwähnen wäre ist,dass Benq die anfangsschwächen vom XL2410T mit einer bereinigten Version ausgemertzt hat.
Das heisst,dass die Geräte die nach März 2011 Hergestellt sind,einen Höreren Statischen Kontrast und Helligkeit aufweisen!
Ist mir gerade wieder in den Sinn gekommen,als ich den obigen Test Bericht von Gamestar gelesen hatte.
Test vom Februar 2011.
Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## Holdi (13. Dezember 2011)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Jop, ich auch.
> 
> Hat nen solides P/L und scheint ganz gut zu sein. Mal schauen ob die Glossy Oberfläche nervt bzw. wie er sonst so ist, vllt. werd ich ja direkt beim ersten Kauf glücklich


 
Auch den Asus? Geilo! 

Hoffen wir das doch mal, hab echt keine Lust auf wieder einpacken und zurückschicken


----------



## joel3214 (13. Dezember 2011)

Habe grade mal mein MacBook an die Stelle gestellt mich würde es nerven da viel im Hintergrund leuchtet.
@Swiss 
Daran habe ich ja garnicht gedacht 
Aber da so viele denn jetzt haben und glücklich sind und  gut finden Kauf ich denn jetzt einfach mal zurückgeben kann ich denn immer noch 

Werde weitere Infos geben wenn ich ihn habe ob ich mich richtig enschieden habe.
Wobei es der dann wohl sein wird wenn es nur die Farben sein sollte. Da ich eigentlich nichts zum vergleichen habe.


----------



## ralle_h (13. Dezember 2011)

Holdi schrieb:


> Auch den Asus? Geilo!
> 
> Hoffen wir das doch mal, hab echt keine Lust auf wieder einpacken und zurückschicken



Jep, die prima (Prime) Amazone liefert morgen schon, bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen


----------



## joel3214 (13. Dezember 2011)

Wer nett wenn ihr hier trotz meines Kaufes hier reinschreibt wie er so ist mache ich acuh


----------



## SwissBullet (13. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt,ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Benq XL2410T!
Er bietet für mich eine sehr gute Ergonomie,super Downsampling Eigenschaften und eben 120Hz.
120Hz fühlen sich einfach Smoother an! 3D spielt für mich nur eine Untergeordnete Rolle!
Das andere ist noch,daß ich gerne mit VSync Spiele und mit 120 HZ verschenke ich keine Fps.
Bei 60 HZ ist ja bei 60 HZ schluss mit VSync,obwohl die Graka eventuell mehr bringen könnte!
Der Benq macht einen super Spagat,zwischen Preis und Leistung.
Es gibt ja noch den 27 Zöller von Samsung,VG278H.
27 Zoll in allen Ehren,aber in dieser Größe halte ich die 1920-1080p für zu gering!
Dann lieber gleich einen 30"er mit der vollen Dröhnung :p
Aber wie so vieles im Leben,ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks und empfindens und nicht zuletzt am Portemonee :p 

Gesendet von meinem Desire HD mit Tapatalk


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

joel3214 schrieb:


> Wer nett wenn ihr hier trotz meines Kaufes hier reinschreibt wie er so ist mache ich acuh



Welchen haste denn jetzt gekauft?


----------



## joel3214 (14. Dezember 2011)

BenQ xl2410t


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Jap, der wäre auch meine zweite Wahl gewesen, wobei der Prad Test vom XL2420T ja jetzt auch nicht verkehrt klingt muss ich sagen.

Lass mal hören, wie er die gefällt dann.

Der Asus bzw. die Verpackung steht schon neben mir, aber muss erst noch was für die Uni machen, werde heut Abend dann berichten


----------



## Holdi (14. Dezember 2011)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Jap, der wäre auch meine zweite Wahl gewesen, wobei der Prad Test vom XL2420T ja jetzt auch nicht verkehrt klingt muss ich sagen.
> 
> Lass mal hören, wie er die gefällt dann.
> 
> Der Asus bzw. die Verpackung steht schon neben mir, aber muss erst noch was für die Uni machen, werde heut Abend dann berichten


 
Du meinst wohl den XL2410T, der XL2420T ist laut Status immer noch "im Test" 

Ich hab ihn mittlerweile schon aufgebaut, schau auch schon gerade darauf und ich muss sagen ich merk NIX von dem Glossy Display... Meine große Deckenlampe ist direkt hinter mir und trotzdem hab ich keinerlei Spiegelungen
Soweit ich das bisher erkennen kann, auch keine Pixelfehler o.ä. ...

Und die 120Hz sind GENIAL!


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Holdi schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den XL2410T, der XL2420T ist laut Status immer noch "im Test"


 
Gibts seit heute für 2,50€ zu kaufen bei Prad.

Fazit hab ich im anderen Thread geposted:



Holdi schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mittlerweile schon aufgebaut, schau auch schon gerade darauf und ich muss sagen ich merk NIX von dem Glossy Display... Meine große Deckenlampe ist direkt hinter mir und trotzdem hab ich keinerlei Spiegelungen
> Soweit ich das bisher erkennen kann, auch keine Pixelfehler o.ä. ...
> 
> Und die 120Hz sind GENIAL!


 
Ich auch, hab grad die Lampe im Zimmer an und NULL Spiegelung. Farben usw. alles super satt, Weiß ist wirklich Weiß und alles wirkt intensiver.

Leider hab ich nen schief hängendes Exemplar erwischt. Montiere ihn gleich nochmal neu, falls das nicht weggeht hol ich mir nen Austauschgerät bei der Amazone.


----------



## Holdi (14. Dezember 2011)

ralle_h schrieb:


> Gibts seit heute für 2,50€ zu kaufen bei Prad.
> 
> Fazit hab ich im anderen Thread geposted:
> 
> ...



Falls du ihn nicht eh schon kennst, probier den hier mal aus...
PRAD | Testprogramme | Eizo Monitortest

Bei mir ist eig. alles perfekt (mein Empfinden ) , seh nur gaaaaanz minimale Lichthöfe oben und unten bei komplett schwarzem Bild...
Im normalen Gebrauch aber völlig unsichtbar


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja nach häherem Testen (u.A. mit dem Eizo Test) bin ich nicht mehr ganz 100% begeistert... links ist der Monitor deutlich dunkler wie auf der rechten Seite, die Grau Stufen sind auch nicht wirklich auseinander zu halten bisher (alles noch Default Settings) und der Farbübergang (bei dem man keine Steifen sehen sollte) ist auch voller Streifen 

Werde nun mal nach Settings googeln, bisher ist auch der Kontrast noch viel zu hoch (sehe z.B. die Scroll-Leisten bei weißem BG kaum).

Mit welchen Settings hast du ihn am laufen? Irgendwas verstellt?

P.S: Aber das schiefhängede Gehäuse hab ich durch erneute Montage des Fußes und durch An- und Abschrauben der Halterung am Monitor selber gefixt.


----------



## Holdi (14. Dezember 2011)

Den Test hab ich mit den Werkseinstellungen durchgeführt, bei mir war auch (glücklicherweise^^) alles so, wie es laut Test sein sollte... 
Graustufen sind klar getrennt, Farbübergang ist komplett flüssig...

Momentan hab ich:
Standardmodus, Helligkeit 60, Kontrast 80, Trace Fee 60, Farben alle auf 100


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir passts jetzt halbwegs... bis auf den Gradient Test, da seh ich links beim schwarz/roten Übergang immernoch leichte Striche.

 Helligkeit 100, Kontrast 10, Trace Fee 100 (was macht das eigentlich?) und Farben auf normal. 

Sieht in etwa aus wie der alte 2233RZ, nur etwas intensiver.


----------



## Holdi (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab grad mal deine Einstellungen bei mir ausprobiert, die passen bei mir GAR nicht...  Viel zu dunkel, blasse Farben usw...

Das "Trace Free" soll Ghosting bei 3D Anwendungen veringern bzw. gar nicht erst aufkommen lassen.


----------



## ralle_h (14. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, Kontrast 80* ^^

/edit: Grad deine Settings reingemacht, sind ziemlich ähnlich wies aussieht, etwas unnatürlich bei grau/orange Tönen (fast etwas rot lastig) find ich.

Gucke grad nen Film im Dunklen, leider leuchten der obere und der linke Rand des Panels hell/weiß bei dunklen Szenen... Backlight Bleeding?

/edit²:

Okay, haben sehr krasse Settings gefunden glaub ich:

- Theater Mode
- Brightness 90
- Contrast 80
- Trace Free 100
- Sharpness 31
- Saturartion 45
- Color Temp: User Mode @ 100/100/100
- Skin Tone: Natural

Probier die mal


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

Aus dem Netzwelt Test vom 2410T:



> Zudem scheint an den Rändern bei dunklen Farben oder einem ganz  schwarzem Bild die Hintergrundbeleuchtung durch und sorgt für einen  strahlenden Rahmen.



Genau das hab ich beim Asus VG236HE auch.

Ist das typisch für alle TN-Panels mit LED oder Serienstreuung?


----------



## Holdi (15. Dezember 2011)

Die Settings probier ich aus, sobald ich zu Hause bin 

Der VG236HE ist meines Wissens ein reiner LCD Bildschrim und besitzt noch kein LED Backlight


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

Tritt aber trotzdem auf 

Wohl nicht nur bei mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe ASUS VG236H - weiße Streifen - Forum de Luxx

So ist es bei mir auch, nur noch stärker und am linken Rand auch.


----------



## Holdi (15. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir ist das so minimal dass ich selbst bei schwarzem Bildschirm gut hinschauen muss...

PS: Das Menü kannst du auch auf Deutsch umstellen


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

Passt schon auf Englisch, kann ich eh fast besser als Deutsch 

Apropo Backlight: 





> Die Hintergrundbeleuchtung übernehmen Leuchtstoffröhren.


Asus VG236H im Test: 3D-Monitor für Computerspiele - NETZWELT

Hab jetzt noch den SyncMaster S23A700D und BenQ XL2420T bestellt, einer wird mir hoffentlich taugen dann!


----------



## massaker (15. Dezember 2011)

SwissBullet schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch den 27 Zöller von Samsung,VG278H.
> 27 Zoll in allen Ehren,aber in dieser Größe halte ich die 1920-1080p für zu gering!
> Dann lieber gleich einen 30"er mit der vollen Dröhnung :p


 Du meintest wohl 27 Zöller von ASUS  , ja den hab ich mir schon bestellt...
Und nein, ist nicht zu gering - hatte ja früher nen 26" LG mit 1920x1200 und bin damals auf nen 24" wegen 120Hz umgestiegen - nach fast 20 Monaten ist er mir immer noch zu klein, kommt wohl auf den Betrachtungsabstand an!
Ja klar 30" wären perfekt, aber die Preise sind immer noch weit jenseits von 1000€ - kommt hier für die meisten also überhaupt nicht in Frage...


----------



## joel3214 (15. Dezember 2011)

Mein BenQ ist jetzt auch da.
Irgendwie schein ich bei denn Tests nichts einstellen zu müssen da immer alles schon von Werk an erfühlt ist xd
Pixel Fehler habe auch Aug keine.
Komisch sind die Farben auf dem destop oder es kommt mir nur so vor werde mal meine alten wiedr daneben stellen um es zu vergleichen.


----------



## ralle_h (15. Dezember 2011)

Hier übrigens mal ein paar Bilder zum Asus VG236H:

http://www.abload.de/img/img_0057joxj1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_0062wxxj6.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_006491z27.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/img_0067ovy8o.jpg

Die Glossy Oberfläche spiegelt kaum, nichtmal wenn Licht von oben kommt (siehe Bild 4). Nur bei WENIG Lich tauf selber Höhe und von der Seite spiegelt das Display ein wenig (also im Halbdunklen).


----------



## webraider (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mir auch den 2420t geholt und hab mal ne Frage an euch: Ist eurer auch so schwierig ein/auszuschalten? Ich muss da immer mit dem ganzen Daumen quer draufdrücken - nur mit Zeigefinger geht gar nicht. Find ich etwas zu schwergängig und nervig. Aber umtauschen will ich ihn bei Amazon jetzt auch nicht, er hat keine Pixelfehler oder so, bei meinem Glück bekomm ich dann so einen zurück...


----------



## ralle_h (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein Feedback zu den 3 Monitoren:

Review vom Samsung ist hier:
ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Samsung S23A700D

Habe mich entschlossen den Samsung zu behalten, packe grad den zweiten aus da beim ersten das externe Netzteil ne Macke hatte und die Ausleuchtung ohnehin auch nicht perfekt war (rechts deutlich dunkler als links, kann aber bei TN immer passieren).

Der BenQ XL2420T ist für CS, CS:S usw. ein super Monitor, allerdings fand ich die Farben (dank Entspiegelung) auch nach 1-2h in den Menus zu keinem Zeitpunkt so gut und intensiv wie beim Samsung oder Asus (ist ja wohl auch nicht möglich ohne Glossy Display).

Ist sonst aber auch ein super Monitor, sehr ergonomisch, gute Ausleuchtung und Null Pixelfehler. Backlight Bleeding hatte meiner auch gar keins! Nur seh ich trotzdem nicht wirklich wofür ich die 100-120€ Aufpreis zahlen soll, da man 90% der Settings auch bei den anderen Monitoren findet (außer das halbe Zoll mehr und der Maus fürs Menu).

Der ASUS VG236HE ist auch ein super Monitor, leider für heutige Verhältnisse etwas groß und sperrig (eben kein LED) und mein Modell hatte leider deutliches Backlight Bleeding oben und unten, aber das heisst ja nicht dass es bei allen so ist - Serienstreuung eben.

Packe jetzt mal meinen zweiten Samsung aus der grade gekommen ist und hoffe damit ist die Testerei vorbei und ich die nächsten Jahre glücklich bin ^^


----------



## Astarothkun (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich schließe mich hier mal an, denn ich möchte mir jetzt nach Weihnachten auch einen neuen Monitor kaufen.
Meine Auswahl ist dabei folgende:

Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) 236,55€
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) 299€
BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) 317€
ViewSonic V3D245, 23.6" 356,76€

Was meint ihr? Ich überlege außerdem, welcher  von den Monitoren bereits HDMI 1.4 hat, da er ja sonst für 1080p 120hz Wiedergabe nur über DVI-D Dual Link angeschlossen werden kann. Der ViewSonic bestizt bereits einen DisplayPort Anschluss. Dieser ist für mich momentan noch uninteressant, da meine Grafikkarte keinen hat.
Was hat dich ralle_h z.B. überzeugt den Samsung zu nehmen? War es eine rein finanzielle Entscheidung am Ende?


----------



## webraider (26. Dezember 2011)

Ist das eine Frechheit... jetzt kostet der nur noch 317, vor nichtmal zwei Wochen hab ich Depp noch 372 dafür bezahlt -.- . Bin grad schwer am überlegen, die 14-Tage-Rückgabefrist zu nutzen und ihn neu zu kaufen.

Achja: und 120hz sind nach wie vor nur über DVI-D möglich. Hab ich vorhin auf amazon gelesen, wie fundiert das ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber da wurde explizit gesagt, dass die Testberichte falsch waren, was das anbelangt.


----------



## joel3214 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hmm jetzt gibt es denn xl2410t für 299€. 
Gibt es ne Art Preisgarantie bei dennen wie bei MM?
Oder muss ich ihn zurückschieken um denn günstiegeren Preis zu bekommen habe ihn jetzt 11 Tage.


----------



## Astarothkun (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Preisgarantie gab es mal.


> *Informationen zur Tiefpreis-Garantie*
> 
> Amazon.de hat sich dazu entschlossen, die Tiefpreis-Garantie nicht mehr anzubieten.
> 
> ...


Diese Tiefpreisgarantie gilt glaube ich nur noch, zwischen Bestelldatum und Versanddatum.
Ich habe den Samsung SyncMaster S23A700D, 23" (LS23A700DS) einen Tag nach meinem Post für 219€ statt 236,55€ bestellt. Sollte übermorgen ankommen.


----------



## joel3214 (27. Dezember 2011)

Also hilft nur zurückschicken und neu bestellen?


----------



## Astarothkun (27. Dezember 2011)

So würde ich es machen, wenn der Preis stark gesunken ist.
Du wirst mit neu bestellen dann allerdings warten müssen, bis Amazon dir den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet hat bevor du neu bestellen kannst. Sonst ist Amazon nicht dazu verpflichtet dir den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zu erstatten, sondern nur den aktuellen Preis des Produkts.
Es kann gut sein, dass Amazon sich da als kulant zeigt und dir den Kaufpreis erstattet obwohl du es bereits neu bestellt hast, verlassen würde ich mich darauf jedoch nicht.

Edit:
Mein Samsung Syncmaster S23A700 ist heute angekommen.
Ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Der Eizo Monitortest zeigt keinerlei Bildfehler, kein Bleeding und das Panel ist auch sauber verbaut. Was soll man da noch meckern.
Das Panel ist erwartungsgemäßig glossy, spiegelt aber so gut wie gar nicht, trotz eines starken Deckenleuchters hinter mir, der direkt auf das Bild gerichtet ist.
Im Lieferumfang war außerdem eine 3D Active Shutter Brille und Knopfbatterie enthalten.
Die Bedienung des Menüs ist leicht verständlich und die Näherungssensor-Tasten funktionieren angenehm genau.

Ein kleiner Wehmutstropfen ist die fehlende Custom Profilfunktion/3D Mode Taste. Die 3D Modi sind gut, aber einwenig umständlich zu wechseln, gerade wenn man zwischen Film und Office Betrieb hin und her wechselt hätte ich mir eine 3D Mode Taste oder eben leicht zu erreichende Profiltasten gewünscht. Ich begnüge mich nun damit kurz die Signalquelle zu wechseln um aus dem laufenden 3D Modus zu wechseln, wenn ich wieder auf dem Desktop bin. Das geht schneller als im Untermenu den 3D Modus zu deaktivieren.
Außerdem sollte man dazu sagen, dass der Bildschirm kein Nvidia 3D Vision unterstützt. Mir persönlich macht das nichts, da ich ihn in erster Linie für den 120Hz 2D Betrieb gekauft habe.
Der Bildschirm wird bei mir an einer GTX 460 GLH per DVI-D angeschlossen, welches dem Lieferumfang enthalten war. Ein HDMI 1.4 (highspeed with ethernet) war nicht dabei.


----------

